# Carrier Weathermaker 8000 not lighting-please help!



## karyn (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a Carrier Weathermaker 8000, model # cb5axa030000aaaa. When we turned on the furnace, it would not light. I took out the hot surface igniter and it was white so I got a brand new one, factory direct to replace it. The HVAC guy at the supply store told me not to tough it to anything when replacing and I did not, however, it is still not lighting.

If you turn on the furance, I can hear the fan going on, then the motor and I can hear the click but the igniter is not glowing and no flame. Though it sounds like it is running. What might be the problem?

Thanks for your speedy help! It is chilly in here. 

Karyn


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

You'll need a multimeter to check if the ignitor is getting voltage and to see if the low voltage safeties are closing.


----------



## karyn (Jan 24, 2010)

My husband has a multimeter, where exactly would he need to check for voltage and the voltage safeties?

Thank you for your response. 

Karyn


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Check also pressure switch


----------



## karyn (Jan 24, 2010)

where would I find a pressure switch?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

karyn said:


> where would I find a pressure switch?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NjOsXv4Z-lg#!


----------



## HVACTECH96 (Oct 16, 2012)

what code is it giving you


----------



## karyn (Jan 24, 2010)

we do not have a LED code display on our furnace. My husband was testing the circuit board and it appears that it might be the hot surface ignition relay. He has a call into a local service and hopefully we can pick up a new board tomorrow. In the meantime, we will be in layers tonight-house is down to 60*.


----------



## karyn (Jan 24, 2010)

ok, so now we have a new board in there, and it is showing code 12 and then 13, sometimes 33. in the upper right hand, I believe is the pressure relay. He tested with a meter and the in voltage is about 26 and the voltage coming out is about 9. Thoughts?

Oh I hope we fix this soon. 56* inside in Michigan is not fun.

Thanks for any help


----------



## old_squid (Oct 31, 2012)

The 13 and 33 are limit switch indications I believe. Check on the inside of the doors for the furnace. On one of them you should have a listing of the code faults and what they mean. Unless your original furnace didn't have that kind of control board.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

karyn said:


> ok, so now we have a new board in there, and it is showing code 12 and then 13, sometimes 33. in the upper right hand, I believe is the pressure relay. He tested with a meter and the in voltage is about 26 and the voltage coming out is about 9. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh I hope we fix this soon. 56* inside in Michigan is not fun.
> 
> Thanks for any help


You check a switch from terminal to terminal. The same goes for pressure switches,limit switches and roll out switches.


----------

